# How To Clean A Solid Countertop Surface



## edgarrao (Nov 12, 2019)

*Countertop maintenance is easy to follow*

Cleanliness is an important trait that people can possess. When someone is neat and tidy, it not only reveals a lot about their character, but it also helps people to stay organized and disciplined. When most people think about a clean house, they overlook the countertops. However, clean countertops can make a dramatic difference to the overall appearance of the room that they are in. The material used in solid surface countertops has become increasingly popular, not only because of its appearance but also because it is easy to maintain. Countertop maintenance is easy to follow, as long as people are well informed on the correct way to do so.
Regularly cleaning solid surface countertops in order to remove stains and prevent mold allows people to easily keep their counters looking brand new. Since solid surface countertops are made of plastic and synthetic materials, they are strong and sturdy, and stains can’t easily penetrate them. Regular cleaning includes wiping down counters with a cloth that has been soaked in a cleaning agent, and/or using a soapy sponge to clean up spills or temporary beverage or chemical stains. After cleaning off the surface, it is recommended to dry it off with a clean dry towel. By doing these easy steps, one can protect their counters with little effort on their part.
*Heavy/Sharp Objects*
Because solid surface countertops are made of materials that are so strong and durable, they are resistant to hard impacts. Albeit they can sustain heavy objects; like other countertop materials, extreme pressure can still damage their solid surface. So, in order to keep the countertops clean and well maintained, it is important to avoid allowing heavy objects like refrigerators on the surface; and when using knives and scissors, use chopping boards to avoid damage to the surface. However, if scratches and cuts are to get onto the countertops, then you can buff them with a buffer and polisher.
*Heat*
It is not a secret that damage from heat is very hard to eradicate. So, in order to avoid the problem in the first place, refrain from placing hot objects on solid surface countertops*.* Not only can heat discolor the surface, but the burn marks that it leaves behind can ruin the entire appearance of the countertops. So, in order to keep the counters clean in that aspect use hot pads when dealing with scorching pots and pans. If your counter is burned by an object such as a cigarette, then you can easily remove that by sanding. But, it is easier in the end if there are no burns for people to have to clean.
*Just a Little Reminder*
Keeping solid surface countertops isn’t meant to be a hard and strenuous job. Instead, if you are actively engaged in wiping down the surface, and keeping it completely dry, then your job will be much easier. The occasional soap and water should help keep the job done, and if any difficult stains and spots appear, then it is beneficial to use solid-surface cleaning spray.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

This is an astonishingly general and meaningless post.


Is anyone aware of a countertop that is not "solid"? Can't say I've seen a mesh countertop.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> This is an astonishingly general and meaningless post.
> 
> 
> Is anyone aware of a countertop that is not "solid"? Can't say I've seen a mesh countertop.


It resembles a Click generator post, without the link.

Oh well, we probably will never know, they are quite new, and probably experimenting with some Controlled Substance.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The link is in their profile under contact.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> The link is in their profile under contact.


Ah: so then it is a click generator for their business.

Thanks.

ED


----------

